# Couple of solid You Tube Videos!!!



## Buckwild (Feb 28, 2008)

Part 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-CJsth6 ... re=related

part 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEmU4fuN ... re=related

Mound City - 1.2 million birds!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fDLFrJu ... re=related


----------



## dacaller (Feb 6, 2007)

Why would you need a guide to ground pound birds??????


----------



## Buckwild (Feb 28, 2008)

dacaller said:


> Why would you need a guide to ground pound birds??????


I have no idea. Sneaking I guess is an art that takes talent!!


----------



## Buckwild (Feb 28, 2008)

Here is another one that you guys need to see. Watch the very end!! Priceless!!!!!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Is that how you hunt mallards down there also?


----------



## MSOE DuckGuy (Feb 27, 2010)

Im the guy who posted the first 2 videos. Somebody got a problem with jumping snows?


----------



## dacaller (Feb 6, 2007)

MSOE DuckGuy said:


> Im the guy who posted the first 2 videos. Somebody got a problem with jumping snows?


 No problem here... I just think it's funny that the names of the GUIDES is included.. Why is the guide needed??? Heck pay me and I will let you sneak up on some of my fields that have thousands of birds on them from time to time.


----------



## MSOE DuckGuy (Feb 27, 2010)

dacaller said:


> MSOE DuckGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Im the guy who posted the first 2 videos. Somebody got a problem with jumping snows?
> ...


they arent actually guides just my buddies that live down there who were leading us that weekend


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

No problem jumping snows, but what did you do with the collateral fatalaties?? Don't tell me there were none???


----------



## MSOE DuckGuy (Feb 27, 2010)

Hunter_58346 said:


> No problem jumping snows, but what did you do with the collateral fatalaties?? Don't tell me there were none???


Non. theres been a few who have said thigns about this. Trust me if you are ever down there really the only thing that we have run into were speckelbellies. And even those conecentrate themselves off to the side of a field and we are to jump away from them. Those guys killed 925 in 3 days last weekend without 1 dead bird that was out of season.


----------



## feathersandpoo (Oct 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEmU4fuN ... re=related

I love it at the 3:20 mark when the guys stand up to shoot and one of the guys trips and almost takes a shot to the back of the head. Pretty bright! Then when you are cleaning up the crippled ones at 3:50 or so and the guy shoots into the water when another guy is just barely off to the side. Is a snow goose really worth a dead friend? Does everyone have their guns loaded when you are crawling and rolling around on the ground pointing your guns at one another? This should be used as a learning tool of what NOT to do while hunting.


----------



## dacaller (Feb 6, 2007)

feathersandpoo said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEmU4fuNrK4&feature=related
> 
> I love it at the 3:20 mark when the guys stand up to shoot and one of the guys trips and almost takes a shot to the back of the head. Pretty bright! Then when you are cleaning up the crippled ones at 3:50 or so and the guy shoots into the water when another guy is just barely off to the side. Is a snow goose really worth a dead friend? Does everyone have their guns loaded when you are crawling and rolling around on the ground pointing your guns at one another? This should be used as a learning tool of what NOT to do while hunting.


 Great observation Feathers.... You can tell they are kids. To me killing 171 birds like that isn't fun at all. I like working birds in and KNOWING which bird you shot. Yeah it's frustrating sometimes but all the good times tend to out weigh the bad.


----------



## shadowman (Mar 10, 2009)

MSOE DuckGuy,
Great videos and it looked like an awesome shoot. I hunt over a spread but I still get way more excitement over a well executed jump. Not a big fan of how you took care of the cripples though. Why use a shell on a bird that is right in front of you, not to mention your buddy running right behind the goose. :eyeroll: Keep posting vids!

:beer:


----------



## MSOE DuckGuy (Feb 27, 2010)

Well first off no one was ever in danger of getting shot. When the guy fell he was not behind the other guy he was actually 5 yards to the right off him. We spread out when we jump. Shooting the snow at point blank was not the smartest thing but again noone was in danger of getting shot it was just a poor camera angle.


----------



## MSOE DuckGuy (Feb 27, 2010)

dacaller said:


> feathersandpoo said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEmU4fuNrK4&feature=related
> ...


ya you like shooting 4 birds a day over decoys.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

With your standards, that's probably all you would get is 4. Not hard to shoot a boatload when your flock shooting :eyeroll: 
Once you learn to shoot proficiently, you will be able to get some decoying.
Love all the stickers on the guns. Make you true hunters. oke:


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

good killing.
but you should invest 10,000 dollars and set up decoys for 3 hours and kill fewer birds. because "thats how you should do it".


----------



## jim and tucker (Mar 24, 2009)

boys, boys; remember one thing this is not a normal season.... it is a conservation season... kill as many as you can.... how you take them is up to you.... i guess there is just a lot of jealous folks out there..... nice moves....jim and tucker may be time to shut this one down....its the only way they learn.


----------



## WidowMaker (Mar 7, 2006)

Wow could some of you guys whine a little more. One reason you may need a guide down in arkansas is because everyone down there waterfowl hunts you can't just go around knocking on doors like you can in some places. Quit picking the guy apart, snow geese are smart either way you hunt them. In the end we are all hunters, do you see peta members argueing back and forth about which animals should be protected more. Everyone chooses to hunt in there own way and use there own set of eithics if you are complaining about the way they hunt being to easy maybe you should set down your shotgun for a bow or spear. whine whine whine. give your wife the computer and maybe they can piss and moan about something a little more important. Great videos guys good job on the birds! Also remember this is how our sport was founded taking as many birds as possible with the least amount of shots. Snow goose numbers are out of control and anyone taking any out of the population is doing a solid.


----------



## SDGooseHunter2008 (Mar 14, 2008)

Here is a video that a buddy and I put together..any comments on it would be spectacular!!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

What a great, well made video. The way it is supposed to be done.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice video Foster!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

mallard said:


> What a great, well made video. The way it is supposed to be done.


Mallard, below is a picture of you jumping a pond full of snow geese. Why don't you care to explain how it's supposed to be done. :thumb:










I don't know a snow goose hunter who hasn't jumped snow geese before - we've all been there.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

i have mostly been a sneaker, but have done the decoy routine too. i am still building a nice spread as budget allows. i love doing both. ditch sneaks are the best when your body is half dead from days of crawling stubble. i would like to put some of this all in perspective since the inevitable arguments have started. both types of hunting can be darn hard work. both can be fruitless. both can be spectacular (no "speck" pun). both give a different kind of thrill and satisfaction for hard work spent. poor boys can't always afford the decoys and non athletic types are not going to pull off sneaks in the middle of the field (away from the cover). sneaks result in some cripples, most of which are retrieved. shooting over the decoys results in the same. don't claim that all shots over deeks center a bird. any olympic gold medal holders out there? and what about the next flock hovering above the ones we shoot into. let's be realistic here. let's also look at the end goal: higher harvest as a biological/ecological necessity. the tundra needs it. we need it: more juvie survival/ recruitment. that means better hunting if nothing else, especially over the deeks. keep shooting ******. and filming. 
i would also like to state that camera angles play tricks on our eyes, refrain from passing too many judgements there.


----------



## duck-band (Feb 25, 2009)

That was some great videos!!! i got no problem with the way your hunting that is awesome. its a conservation order and were trying to get rid of the birds. its not illegal to jump shoot the things so go ahead and do it. everyone on here that is complaining about the way they're shooting them i know a lot of guys that do it. so awesome video guys and for everyone that doesn't like the videos...dont watch them then.


----------



## MNgrinder (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice videos!!! I couldn't believe how close you guys were getting to all those birds on them sneaks. Good stuff right there!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

SDGooseHunter2008 said:


> Here is a video that a buddy and I put together..any comments on it would be spectacular!!


Nice video....definitley in the spring....at 3:33 the second guy from the right shoots 7-8 times withiout reloading.Didn't know they made shotguns like that?


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

My SBE holds 7 with my extension. SX3 hold 9 i think.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

My extension tube on my Extrema goes to 11 3 inchers.


----------

